# Hawk ID Thread



## coastalconn

Hawks are really difficult to distinguish, I figured I have enough shots that it might help others with ID.  I figured there are enough birders here that you can add to the thread if it grows.  I have 4 types of hawks that I commonly see.  Red Tail, Red Shouldered, Cooper's and Sharp Shinned.  I think I have all these right and most have been verified by "experts"..  Hopefully it helps someone!

Red Tail - Sitting



Red Tail Hawk 3 by krisinct, on Flickr

Red Tail - sitting back side



Guess this is why they call them &quot;red tail&quot; Hawks by krisinct, on Flickr

Red Tail - Flying Light morph adult



Light Morph Red Tail Hawk by krisinct, on Flickr

Red Tail - Light Morph flying adult



Light Morph Red Tail Hawk through the leaves by krisinct, on Flickr

Red Shouldered - From the front very easy to distinguish with the maroon colored chest



Red Shouldered Hawk Portrait 2 by krisinct, on Flickr

Cooper's Hawk Smaller than Red tail/shoulder - notice the long tail
In flight - Juvi



Juvenile Coopers hawk in flight by krisinct, on Flickr

In flight Adult



Coopers Hawk (I think) in flight by krisinct, on Flickr

Perched Juvi



Immature Cooper's Hawk? by krisinct, on Flickr

Perched Adult



Adult Coopers Hawk by krisinct, on Flickr

Sharp Shinned are the most difficult because they resemble cooper's.  Generally size is the easiest way as the are smaller than a crow and fly with fast irregular wing beats.




Young Sharp Shinned Hawk in flight by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## hvyequipmentman

very nice photos. #4 is my favorite, I really like the way it is looking right through me


----------



## sm4him

Boy, I'm *really* bad at Hawk ID! I've never even tried before taking up trying to get photos of them--there were hawks, eagles and buzzards. That's it.

Looking at your pictures, I'm starting to think that maybe one of the ones I took on Saturday was a red-tail, not a Cooper's.

And then I saw pictures from someone here (can't remember who, sorry!!) of a juvenile Eagle. So how do you tell a juvenile bald eagle from a hawk?? Two of my hawks were flying around with the bald eagle--I'm still fairly certain they were hawks, but it did make me wonder if I'd know the difference.

Do you mind if I post a couple here for an opinion on the ID? They're not good shots, but maybe I can at least use them to learn how to ID them better. That way, the photos won't be entirely wasted.


----------



## Aloicious

I'm still learning alot in this area too, but I've been able to image some hawks/raptors I can share for the ID thread. I've had others much more experienced in identification of these verify their ID, but if anyone has corrections, feel free to post up.

These are Rough Legged Hawks:
(description from Rough-legged Hawk, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology )

Adult Description

Large hawk.
Wings long and broad.
Flight feathers pale, with dark trailing edge to wings.
Black marks at wrists.
Tail broad, with white at base and broad dark tip.
Commonly with pale, streaked chest and broad dark belly.
May be all dark, but still with pale wing feathers and white at base of   tail.
 
Immature Description
Juvenile similar to adult female, but with browner tail and less distinct dark band on tail and along trailing edge of wings











This is a light Ferrunginous Hawk:
(description from: Ferruginous Hawk, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology )

Adult DescriptionLarge hawk. Wings long and broad. Large head with a wide gape. Tail white or light gray. In light form, head mostly white, back and shoulders rufous, pale patch in ends of wings, underparts mostly white, legs rufous, making a dark V visible from below. Dark morph entirely dark brown, with light gray or whitish tail, and light area near end of wings. Legs feathered to the toes.

Immature Description
Juvenile similar to adult, but has lightly banded tail; light form lacks rufous legs and back.Pale Red-tailed Hawk lacks dark legs and reddish on back. Rough-legged Hawk is darker, with broad black tail band, and lacks white comma in wings.






This is a Prairie Falcon (which is a raptor in the Hawk family):
(description from - Prairie Falcon, Identification, All About Birds - Cornell Lab of Ornithology )

Adult DescriptionLarge falcon, medium-sized hawk. Pale brown back and markings. Whitish chest with brown spots and bars. Dark mustache mark on face. Dark ear patch. Long pointed wings. Dark patch in "armpits."

Immature Description
Similar to adult, but with streaked, not spotted or barred underparts.


----------



## coastalconn

Thanks for sharing Aloicious!
Sharon, I started this thread for a general help, ID thread.  Feel free to post anything here.  Looking on flickr, I would say it is probably Red Tails.  Hawk ID is very tricky because there is also various morphs light dark and juvenile/adult..
Anyways this is a Juvenile Bald eagle.  They are larger than Hawks and quite noticeable like the adults...



Juvenile Bald Eagle in flight by krisinct, on Flickr

Just for a size reference, Ospreys are about the same size as red tails.  I wish I hadn't missed focus on this one



Eagle chasing an Osprey by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

what kind is this..finally got my big bird..


----------



## K9Kirk

Congrats on your first big bird! That's a nice set of a beautiful 'coopers hawk', PL. Here's a link that ID's it.









						Cooper's Hawk Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
					

Among the bird world’s most skillful fliers, Cooper’s Hawks are common woodland hawks that tear through cluttered tree canopies in high speed pursuit of other birds. You’re most likely to see one prowling above a forest edge or field using just a few stiff wingbeats followed by a glide. With...



					www.allaboutbirds.org


----------



## Photo Lady

K9Kirk said:


> Congrats on your first big bird! That's a nice set of a beautiful 'coopers hawk', PL. Here's a link that ID's it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper's Hawk Identification, All About Birds, Cornell Lab of Ornithology
> 
> 
> Among the bird world’s most skillful fliers, Cooper’s Hawks are common woodland hawks that tear through cluttered tree canopies in high speed pursuit of other birds. You’re most likely to see one prowling above a forest edge or field using just a few stiff wingbeats followed by a glide. With...
> 
> 
> 
> www.allaboutbirds.org


thank you Kirk..I actually took this photo a while back and i just recently found the photos.. it is my one and only big bird.. in the hawk family... and i could not remember if it was a coopers hawk...


----------



## jeffashman

Wonderful bird!


----------



## Photo Lady

jeffashman said:


> Wonderful bird!


thank you..


----------

